# What Is Guru Parsad Or Parsadi ?



## Neutral Singh (Aug 19, 2004)

|| GurParsadi ||

In Gurbani, we frequently come across a notion that only a Guru can lead/guide us in our path to meet the Ik Oan Kaar... Isn't the Ik-Ong-Kaar, the Guru itself or what ? 

Please take no offence of my following questions rising out of ignorance : 


Who is Guru, then ? 

What is Guru Parsad or Parsadi ? 

Why we need a mediator, at all ?


Please expain.


----------



## Amarpal (Aug 19, 2004)

Dear Member (Neutral Singh),

When in Gurbani the word Guru comes it means 'Karta Purakh'.

Gurparsadi means that you get is a parshad from Guru i.e. Karta Purakh'.

The concept of Gurparsadi can be understood by the following example. 

Take an iron pin and a magnet. Keep them a sufficient distance say 5 cntimeters. Then with one finger you push the pin slowly towards tha magnet. Gradually the distance will deminish. At one perticular position the pin will lose contact with your finger, move towards the magnet and makes contact with out any further push from you finger. We all know, the magnet has pulled the iron pin. Some thing similar happens in 'Gurparsadi'.

In the same way, 'Karta Purakh' just pulls in the individuals who have qualified for his grace. This is natural, because we mortals donot know the ways on 'Karta Purakh', we with form and limited cannot comprehend 'The Ultimate'. The last lap of ones journey towards 'The Sat' has to be by the grace of 'Karta Purakh'. Till this happens we cannot experience 'The Sat'. When this happens it is termed as Gurparsadi - Guru i.e. 'Karta Purakh', 'The Sat' has blessed by revealing itself to you, this is the real parsad from 'The Guru'; nothing can be more than this.

You do not need any mediator. There is no one standing between the seeker and 'The Karta Purakh' except her/his ignorance. Guru Sahibs have enshrined their wisdon and teachings in Siri Guru Granth Sahib for you to do it yourself. They have abolished Guruship and priesthood. 

What is realised in this age of knowledge that every one has to be a self learner, our Guru Sahib had given effect to it 300 years ago. Each Sikh has to be a self learner, there is no Guru in flesh an bone for her/him. Khalsa Jee you are a self learner, you do not need any mediator. 

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal


----------



## Arvind (Aug 19, 2004)

Amarpal said:
			
		

> In the same way, 'Karta Purakh' just pulls in the individuals who have qualified for his grace.


Just wondering, what qualification criteria are you talking about Sir?

Thanks.


----------



## Arvind (Aug 19, 2004)

Also, mediator seems to be required, as sometimes things are not clear on their own, and the mediator can exemplify to make the curious one understand.

e.g. When I read Gurubani, when some concept is not clear, then a learned person is needed to gain more understanding, who is as good as mediator!!!


----------



## Amarpal (Aug 25, 2004)

Dear Member,

When some one needs some clarification or doubt, it is natural for the individual to seek help from those in whom one reposes confidence and consider that person to be more knowledgable. Such people I not refer to as mediator. They constitute Saadh Sangat. 

The mediator is one who act as go between the person like me and 'The Sat' ,that is, the priestly class of some religions. When I say mediator is not needed I mean there is no need of any one to be between the seeker and the sought.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal


----------



## Amarpal (Aug 25, 2004)

Dear Member,

When one has shed, Ahamkara and attachments, when one is now have any craving for worldly entities, when one lives a life with compassion, care, loving and humility, when one does not own all what he has (she/he considers the items which are in her/his life blonging to 'Karta Purakh'), when one has no vice, no fear of death, when she/he is pure from her/his core; that is the condition which may qualify for grace of 'Karta Purakh' i.e. Gurparsadi. 

This is my current understanding which I am sharing with you.

With love respect for all.

Amarpal


----------



## Arvind (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks Amarpal ji. That helps.

Actually I take it as a diverted flow of energies, where instead of shedding moh and lobh, it wud be better to direct it towards one's craving for Ik Ong Kaar, and yearning for Naam Khumari. 'Shabad Hazarey' like bani... u know what I mean.

Best Regards.


----------



## Sherdil (Apr 20, 2016)

Neutral Singh said:


> || GurParsadi ||
> 
> In Gurbani, we frequently come across a notion that only a Guru can lead/guide us in our path to meet the Ik Oan Kaar... Isn't the Ik-Ong-Kaar, the Guru itself or what ?
> 
> ...



Gur Prasaad - By the Guru's grace.

The Guru is the Divine

What has been written in Gurbani has been imparted by the Divine's glance of grace (Nadar). This is written from the perspective of supreme humility. Nothing in the Universe happens outside of the Hukam (Divine Command). The only way to attain the One is if the Divine pulls us close and gives Himself to us.


----------



## chazSingh (Apr 21, 2016)

Arvind said:


> Just wondering, what qualification criteria are you talking about Sir?
> 
> Thanks.



Sat Karams.....truthful deeds...

so, living honestly, earning honestly, not hurting others...serving them...sharing, meditating on the naam...recognising god is within...so you start to look within.

all these things are by our efforts...Gurbani says, by our own efforts we cannot find him...but also says that when you show that love and direction of your god given attention and focus and true love through your deeds...Guru will come and take you by the arm...

Shabad Guru is the mediator...it appears as the mediator but it is of the final destination...Shabad came from the source...it has the power to take you back..the link...what once appeared as a mediator you then will eventually come to know as being 'one'...that;s how i see it..


----------

